# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Smart Display, smart speaker, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

lenovo.com/us/en/smart-display

Google Assistant, intelligent personal assistant, Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Display with Google Assistant hands on

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> Remember that rumor of a Google Home with a display? The new Android Things-powered Lenovo Smart Display with Google Assistant built in might just be the real product behind the rumor.


"Hands on with the Lenovo Smart Display"

by David Imel
January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Display hands-on: Google Assistant gets a screen

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> Launching this summer, Lenovo's new Smart Displays look better than the Echo Show and give Google Assistant a touchscreen-friendly interface.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo and Google have created their own Echo Show that supports YouTube"

by Tom Warren
January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo's Smart Display: the first Google appliance

Published on Jul 26, 2018




> This Lenovo Smart Display is the first smart speaker with Google Assistant on a screen. It runs Android Things and is a completely new way to use an intelligent assistant. Our question – is it better than the Amazon Echo?

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Display review: 7 reasons it beats Echo Show

Published on Jul 26, 2018




> The Lenovo Smart Display does more with its touchscreen and Google Assistant than Amazon's Echo Show does with Alexa, and it looks better, too.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Display review: showing up the Echo Show

Published on Jul 26, 2018




> With a simple touchscreen and built-in Google Assistant, the Lenovo Smart Display proves particularly helpful in the kitchen.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Display review: a worthy Amazon Echo Show rival

Published on Jul 26, 2018




> Lenovo’s Google-powered Smart Display is a bonafide rival to Amazon’s Echo Show. Not only does it look and sound better with its HD-quality display and booming speakers, it integrates seamlessly with all of your favorite Google services. But as capable as it is, it is not without its flaws.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Review: Lenovo Smart Display gives Google Assistant a better home, but there’s room for improvement"

by Khari Johnson
July 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Display review: more than a Google Home with a screen

Published on Aug 15, 2018




> Google recently announced Smart Displays to take on Amazon's Echo Show. Based on Android Things and powered by the Google Assistant, they're a whole new product category. The first one to market is the Lenovo Smart Display, and we've been using it for the past few weeks. This is our full Lenovo Smart Display review!

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Unboxed: Smart Display and Smart Home Essentials

Published on Sep 1, 2018




> Live from Berlin, we show off the Lenovo Smart Display with Google Assistant and 3 smart home essentials designed to make your life more efficient.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Display unboxing

Published on Sep 10, 2018




> CNET editors unbox the Lenovo Smart Display. It's the 8-inch model with the gray back.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Display | A Proper Google Home Hub Rival

Published on Nov 28, 2018




> Unboxing, setup and review of Lenovo's Smart Display home smart speaker, serious competition to Google's own Home Hub and Amazon's Echo Show. With full Google Assistant support, a choice between 8-inch and 10-inch displays and a 5MP camera for video calls, the Lenovo Smart Display packs all of the features you'll need for a complete smart home experience.
> 
> Here we unbox Lenovo's device, setup the speaker and take a full tour of the specs and best features. So far the Smart Display seems to be a step up from the Home Hub from Google, offering all of the same assistant functionality as well as a front-facing camera for Skyping, and a bigger speaker for more powerful sound. We also prefer the bamboo design of the 10" Smart Display, which looks really slick.
> 
> We also test out and review Lenovo's microphones, speaker, display quality and best Google Assistant features.
> 
> Are you tempted by the Smart Display? Let us know in the comments below and check out our Home Hub unboxing and review for more on Google's rival!

----------

